#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Тибетский >  > > >  >  >  Словари тибетского языка.

## Же Ка

Какими словарями тибетского пользуетесь и советуете для изучения тибетского языка? Спасибо! =)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

http://www.nitartha.org/dictionary_search04.html
http://www.diamondway-buddhism.org/d...&t=diction.htm
(Словарная база одна и та же —словарь от Института Ранджунг Еше, также он есть в PDF, но первый сайт хорошо ищет по отдельным словам, особенно в транскрипции которых встречается ', а второй по словосочетаниям и английскому).

རྒྱ་བོད་མིང་མཛོད།/藏汉词典 (Тибетско-китайский словарь) 兰州，甘肃人民出版社，1979
(У меня есть в виде нераспознанного PDF).

----------

Доржик (09.08.2010), Же Ка (09.08.2010)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Кроме того, в Kham Dialect Notes (http://www.zangthal.co.uk/tibetan.html) также собран небольшой словарик общеупотребительных слов и выражений кхампа, что вкупе с парой замечаний по фонетике и грамматике делает его практически бесценным пособием для интересующихся данным диалектом.

----------

Доржик (09.08.2010), Же Ка (09.08.2010), Лакшми (04.09.2010)

----------


## Tsewang Zangmo

Чандра Дас, Ешке и Цепак Ригдзин.

Иногда, когда лень листать - Illuminator

----------


## Yukko

Tibetan Translation Tool. Удобный инструмент.

----------

Аминадав (01.09.2010), Же Ка (19.08.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (14.08.2010)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Спасибо огромное. Действительно, очень удобный.

----------


## Йонтен Цо

Электронные словари Эрика, Велби и тибетских синонимов можно скачать по ссылке
http://narod.ru/disk/20001780000/Erik.rar.html
Для корректной работы словаря необходимо установить его на компьютере, открыть иконку с ваджрой, в меню пройти Options - Edit Glossary File List - Add File и указать путь к файлам на вашем компьютере. Там же функцией Remove File удалить старые пути.
Поиск слова осуществляется через транслитерацию Уйали.

----------

Же Ка (29.10.2010)

----------


## Гелег

Тибетско-санскрит-английский словарь Дж. Хопкинса

http://ifolder.ru/19111507

----------

YanaYa (28.01.2011), Же Ка (29.10.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (01.09.2010)

----------


## Сергей Хос

А кто знает, нет ли таких словарей для смартфонов?

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

Словарь от Erik Pema Kunsang.

Здесь он же для других систем.

А здесь именно для мобильных устройств.

----------

Asanga (31.10.2010), Yukko (30.10.2010), Вова Л. (29.10.2010), Же Ка (29.10.2010), Цзяньян (04.11.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (29.10.2010)

----------


## Вова Л.

Вроде, еще THL может работать под виндов мобайл (а не только для андроидов и айподов, как Рангджунг Еше). Тут детали (вконце страницы). Я сам еще не тестил - попозже будет время, попробую.

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (27.01.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (28.01.2011)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен

http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=17396

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Словарь от Erik Pema Kunsang.
> Здесь он же для других систем.
> А здесь именно для мобильных устройств.


Все равно не понял: а под Symbian он работает?
Извиняюсь за бестолковость.

----------


## Вова Л.

Ну там же stardict. Наверняка есть что-то под Symbian, поддерживающее stardict. Дальше просто копируете в соответсвующую папку RangjungYesheTibetanWylie.dict, RangjungYesheTibetanWylie.idx, RangjungYesheTibetanWylie.ifo. Дальше все должно работать.

----------

Сергей Хос (25.10.2011)

----------


## Сергей Хос

Спасибо. Остается теперь только смарт купить и попробовать.  :Smilie: 
Просто я запал на Nokia n8, а там Symbian. Никогда не имел дела с такой техникой, поэтому и спрашиваю (у меня уже 10 лет один и тот же, уже раритетный, Simens me45 )))).

----------


## Liza Lyolina

> Спасибо. Остается теперь только смарт купить и попробовать. 
> Просто я запал на Nokia n8, а там Symbian. Никогда не имел дела с такой техникой, поэтому и спрашиваю (у меня уже 10 лет один и тот же, уже раритетный, Simens me45 )))).


У меня похожий телефон (Nokia C6, с выдвижной клавиатурой), там тоже Symbian. Я установила Opera Mobile и открываю любые сайты как в обычном браузере на компе. На всякий случай попробовала открыть первый в этой теме: http://www.nitartha.org/dictionary_search04.html - все работает. Можно и встроенным браузером пользоваться, но в некоторых специфических случаях он у меня не срабатывал как надо.

Или ты хотел именно в оффлайне пользоваться?..

----------

Сергей Хос (26.10.2011)

----------


## Сергей Хос

Да, Лиза, я бы хотел пользоваться привычным мне словарем Пема Кунсанга - именно в этом затея. К тому же там, где я сейчас преимущественно живу, онлайн шибко дорог  :Smilie:

----------


## Аминадав

> Просто я запал на Nokia n8, а там Symbian. Никогда не имел дела с такой техникой, поэтому и спрашиваю (у меня уже 10 лет один и тот же, уже раритетный, Simens me45 )))).


Под Symbian вообще мало что есть. Программы выпускают в основном для андроида и айфонов. И на той странице тоже - версии словаря для этих двух платформ.

----------

